# V-Brakes vs. Scheibenbremsen



## Veloziraptor (13. August 2006)

Ich sehe schon die ersten Augenbraue nach oben schnellen und vermute einen Haufen rollender Augen. Es müßte sich um einen echten Klassiker handeln.

Aber da ich mich gerade mit dem Thema auseinandersetze und an das Ende meines Lateines gekommen bin, frage ich nun mal die CC-Profis.

Kurz: Es geht um den Aufbau eines CC-Bikes. 

Ich kann in etwa das Handling von V-Brakes und Scheibenbremsen abschätzen. Aber gerade in Hinsicht auf die Felgenstopper fehlen mir Langzeiterfahrungen.

Grundsätzlich: Ich tendiere zu V-Brakes, weil sie für mich eine günstige Variante des Leichtbaues darstellen und "imho" einfach gut bremsen. Ich habe mein CroMo Bike mit Kindertrailer und mir (zusammen ca. 130 kg) sicher den Berg runterbekommen, ohne daß ich einen signifikanten Bremsverlust an den V-Brakes feststellen konnte.

Dennoch wird mir auf breiter Ebene von V-Brakes abgeraten. Zumeist mit zwei Argumenten. 

1. Mit 80 kg sei ich einfach zu schwer für V-Brakes
2. V-Brakes seien gerade bei Feuchtigkeit unberechenbar und würden oft versagen

Ich zähle mal auf Eure Langzeiterfahrung. Wie verhalten sich so V-Brakes auf 105 km Marathon? Kann man grds. eher von abraten oder ist alles nur Geschwätz?

Danke schon mal dafür!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. August 2006)

scheibe. die performance ist auf fast jeden fall überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (13. August 2006)

also wenns trocken is dann bremsen v-brakes genauso wie die scheibe, man muss aber wesentlich höhere handkräfte einsetzten als bei der scheibe außerdem verändert sich der druckpunkt du weißt also nie ganau wann du vollbremsung machst und wann du grad noch so vor der vollbremsung bist.
wenn es nass wird , also nicht nurnass sondern so richtig feucht und matschig hat man schon gtroße probleme, mir ist einmal im rennen passiert, dass sich die bremskraft quasi verabschiedet hat und ich so zwei dreimal hingefallen bin. war allerdings ein cross rennen, bei dem ich als einer der wenigen mit mtb mitgefahrn bin, die leute mit rennlenker hatten noch viel größere probleme, aber in einem normalen rennen hast du bei matsch rennen  mit v-brake keine chance gg. der scheibe.


----------



## Blade13 (14. August 2006)

Moin,
fahre seit Jahren nur mit V-Brakes und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.
Bremsen immer egal wie feucht(nass oder Matschig). Habe zwar an einem Bike von mir Scheiben drauf aber V-Brakes sind mir lieber.


----------



## race-jo (14. August 2006)

was für ne v-brake fährst du?

bei mir geht bei nässe wie gesagt gar ncihts


----------



## roeb (14. August 2006)

also ich bin auch schon recht oft bei strömenden regen gefahren und hab auch auf trails bisher keine probleme mit vbrakes gehabt .. hab die Avid single digit 7. Werd aber nun auch zu Scheiben wechseln und zwar auf Magura Louise FR da ich mich auf ne transalp dich ne so ganz mit vbrakes traue


----------



## daniel77 (14. August 2006)

Die Avid SD 7 habe ich auch auf meinen beiden Rädern und die bremsen auch bei Nässe sehr gut, man muss sich nur bei sehr viel Wasser auf die kleine "Schocksekunde" einstellen in der nach Betätigung der Bremse erst das Wasser von der Felgenflanke verdrängt wird und die Bremse dann erst greift.


----------



## Knacki1 (14. August 2006)

Fahre auch V-Brakes.

Aber auch nur aus Geldmangel


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. August 2006)

Naja, Geldmangel hin oder her. Wenn alle Welt behaupten würde, daß V-Brakes ein letales Risiko bergen, würde ich lieber 2 Monate länger mit dem Aufbau warten und mir dann eben eine gescheite Disk holen. Mein Problem bei der Sache ist, daß ich bis jetzt keinen erheblichen Unterschied feststellen konnte. Ich habe eine Zeit die Digit5 gefahren und fahre ansonsten die Louise FR (190 mm) und die HFX9 (203 mm) - also nicht gerade Kinderdiskbremsen. 

Die V-Brake war zwar etwas schwerer zu dosieren, aber ich habe ja auch nicht gerade das beste Modell gehabt. Bei der XTR V-Brake sagt man, daß sie annähernd an eine Öldruckbremse heran käme?

Vielleicht wird es aber das Beste sein, sich das Bike mit einer XTR aufzubauen und dann einfach mal auszuprobieren??? Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der XTR V-Brake sagt man, daß sie annähernd an eine Öldruckbremse heran käme?



Kann ich für die XTR V-Brake unter trockenen Bedingungen so bestätigen. Ich bin aber dennoch mit meinen Bikes auf Scheibe umgestiegen weil: 1. war ich die durchgebremsten Felgen und die damit verbundene Umspeicherei leid. 2. Habe ich nach meinem Empfinden eine wesentlich bessere Bremsleistung bei Nässe. 3. Lassen sich die Discs um einiges besser dosieren.
Als Nachteil empfinde ich die Montage und Entlüftungsarbeiten an den Discbremsen, die höheren Kosten und das höhere Gewicht gegenüber den Felgenbremsen.

Grüße.


----------



## Thunderbird (14. August 2006)

Wen du eine XTR-V nehmen willst, kannst du vom Gewicht her
auch gleich Scheibe fahren. Wenn schon V-Brake, dann Avid.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (14. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Wen du eine XTR-V nehmen willst, kannst du vom Gewicht her
> auch gleich Scheibe fahren. Wenn schon V-Brake, dann Avid.
> 
> Thb



Ich fand die XTR im direkten Vergleich mit Avid SD7 besser/stärker (beide mit grünen Swissstop auf Mavics 717) Die XTR war 18 Gramm schwerer als die SD7.

Grüße.


----------



## Höhenmeter (14. August 2006)

Aloha Bremsfetischisten!
Kann V-Brakes XT (Hardtail) und eine Magura Marta (Fully) mein Eigen nennen.

Die Scheibe bremst gewaltig und immer(!), allerdings hadere ich mit der Sorge eines Defektes auf grosser Tour (ein Reserveseil ist leicht mitgenommen ...)

Die V-Brakes habe ich aus Performance-Gründen vor vielen Jahren auf Keramik-Felgen umgestellt (auch um dem grausligen Aluabrieb zu entgehen)
Fazit: Tolle Sache, auch bei Nässe konnte ich immer ankern ... AUSSER ... im Schnee. Da werde ich beim Bremsen schneller statt langsamer (erste schmerzvolle Erfahrungen haben mich zum Dauerbremser bergab im Schnee gemacht)

Ich bin bekennender Schönwetterfahrer - wenns dann trotzdem mal nass wird (oder Schnee liegt) dan isses die Ausnahme. Also ich bin nach wie vor ein V-Brake Anhänger!


----------



## Blade13 (14. August 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> was für ne v-brake fährst du?
> 
> bei mir geht bei nässe wie gesagt gar ncihts



Fahre verschiedene. Unter anderem Avid Ultimate Komplett mit Koolstop
Belegen.
Dann eine mit Lightweight Belegen und Vuelta Bremsgriffen.
Auch die SD 7 und SL sind sehr gute V-Brakes.
Übrigens ich fahre das ganze Jahr über mit den V Brakes.


----------



## Thunderbird (14. August 2006)

@ Blade13: Vuelta Bremshebel - :kotz:  

@ Einheimischer: 18g _pro Bremse_, oder? 
Die Avid SL wiegt laut WW gut 70g weniger als die XTR.

Thb


----------



## Blade13 (14. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Blade13: Vuelta Bremshebel - :kotz:
> 
> @ Einheimischer: 18g _pro Bremse_, oder?
> Die Avid SL wiegt laut WW gut 70g weniger als die XTR.
> ...



Weiß nicht was du hast die Vuelta Magnesium ist gut.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Blade13: Vuelta Bremshebel - :kotz:
> 
> @ Einheimischer: 18g _pro Bremse_, oder?
> Die Avid SL wiegt laut WW gut 70g weniger als die XTR.
> ...



Ja, natürlich pro Bremse. 70 Gramm (VR/HR) dürfte also hinkommen mit der SL.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (14. August 2006)

@ Blade13: Ah - du verwechselst Bremshebel/-griffe mit den -armen?
Die Vuelta Brems_arme_ fahre ich ja auch.
Die Hebel/Griffe sind Schrott und schwer dazu.

Thb


----------



## faketreee (14. August 2006)

Ich fahre Avid SD7 mit normalen Felgen (Mavic 221). Ich bin noch nie in eine brennsliche Situation gekommen, weder im nassen, noch im trockenen. Aber ich bin auch noch nicht im Schnee gefahren, weiß daher nicht, was da passieren würde. Ist ja aber auch egal, fahre ja nicht bei Schnee... 
Ich habe vor einer Weile auch schon mit Disc-Brakes geliebäugelt (auch wenn das Geld sowieso fehlt). Aber meiner Vernunft nach kann ich nur V-Brakes fahren.  Zum einen sind sie leichter (oder etwa doch nicht mehr?), dann kann ich sie recht gut dosieren (ich weiß gar nicht, was einige hier für Probleme damit haben - aber wahrscheinlich liegt's daran, dass ich Disc noch nicht so oft gefaren bin *g*), ich finde sie schicker als Discs und sie sind halt deutlich günstiger. 
Und mein nächster Laufradsatz bekommt Keramikfelgen. Dann mache ich mir da erst recht keine Gedanken mehr drum.  
Kurzum: An mein M8 kommen niemals Discs. Sollte ich aber irgendwann mal Geld für ein Epic haben, dann werden da vermutlich Marta dran kommen.  Man kann den Fortschritt ja nicht völlig ignorieren. 

Ihr seht, es fällt nicht leicht, den Discs zu versagen. Es sei denn man guckt auf den Preis eines neuen Satzes Marta SL.


----------



## chri5 (15. August 2006)

Bin 15 Jahre lang V-Brake gefahren, die letzten Jahre Keramikbeschichtet und habe auch immer ueber Disc-Benutzer gelaestert .....

Ne V-Brake kann -vor allem Keramik- und wenn richtig eingestellt eine Disc-wuerdige Bremskraft liefern, bei Naesse und/oder Matsch ist sie aber am Ende und da gibts leider nichts dran zu ruetteln, auch in der Dosierbarkeit finde ich hinkt sie der Disc hinterher. Druckpunkt ist in etwa gleich, wenn auch nicht so glasklar wie bei ner Disc.

Ich fahre nun seit kurzem Disc (sinds schon 6 Monate?) und ich muss sagen, ich wuerde nie mehr zurueckgehen.
Die Dosierbarkeit, Druckpunkt und Bremsleistung sind einfach der Hammer!
Warten muss ich sie bisher auch 0,0  sie funzt einfach, obwohl mir viele Horrorgeschichten prophezeit wurden und sie schleift auch nicht, quietscht nicht, alles perfekt!


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2006)

V-Brake


----------



## yunim (15. August 2006)

Ich fahre mit Cantis


----------



## Blade13 (15. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Blade13: Ah - du verwechselst Bremshebel/-griffe mit den -armen?
> Die Vuelta Brems_arme_ fahre ich ja auch.
> Die Hebel/Griffe sind Schrott und schwer dazu.
> 
> Thb


Ne keine verwechslung, ich meine Bremsgriffe/Hebel.
Habe jetzt nicht vom Gewicht gesprochen sondern von der funktion.
Und die ist gut.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine Probs damit gehabt.


----------



## maxmistral (15. August 2006)

Habe im Frühjahr mir ne Avid-SL V-Brake gegönnt, primär um meine alte Avid 2.0 von 1998 in Rente zu schicken. Ich war verblüfft wiewiel besser die bremst. Im direkten Vergleich kann die bei Trockenheit mit Shimano-Scheibenbremsen auch auf Gardasee-Trails mithalten. Die Performance von den Martas meiner Kumpels erreicht sie aber nicht.

Mir sind Scheibenbremsen einfach zu schwer, da hat man im nu 1/2kg mehr am Rad. Und V-Brakes kann man auch gut mit ner leichten SID kombineren. 

Leichte XC oder Marathon-Hardtails sind mit V-Brakes stimmiger. Und überhaupt radfahren ist anstrengend, verglichen den Anstrengungen nen Berg hochzufahren ist nicht so entscheidend ob ich im Downhill mit 1-finger (Scheibe) oder mit 2-finger (V-Brake) zu bremsen


----------



## Cook (15. August 2006)

Hi Veloziraptor!

Fahre an allen Bikes V-Brakes. Wegen: Optik/Preis/Einfachheit/evtl.auch Gewicht/Zuverässigkeit/Wartungsarmut

Daniel hat den Nachteil sehr klar beschrieben:



			
				daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Avid SD 7 habe ich auch auf meinen beiden Rädern und die bremsen auch bei Nässe sehr gut, man muss sich nur bei sehr viel Wasser auf die kleine "Schocksekunde" einstellen in der nach Betätigung der Bremse erst das Wasser von der Felgenflanke verdrängt wird und die Bremse dann erst greift.



Bei einem Matsch/Regenrennen habe ich vorne die Original XT-Beläge komplett runtergeschmiergelt und sogar ein Teil der Bremsschuhe!
Also: wenn du Allwetterfahrer bist und auch Rennen unter wiedrigsten Bedingungen fährst, kommt die V-Brake absolut an die Grenze.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beklagen und würde an einem neuen CC-Bike wieder V-Brakes (Avid mit weichen Kool-Stop) montieren.


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. August 2006)

Also, will ich auch mal mein Resumee ziehen.

V-Brakes sind wohl im CC-Bereich nach wie vor stark vertreten. Die Nachteile liegen auf der Hand: 

- Bei Regen und Schnee bremsen V-Brakes schlechter bis gar nicht

Die Vorteile überwiegen aber anscheinend, wenn man das Bike gezielt einsetzt:

- sie sind auf jeden Fall leichter
- sie sind preiswerter
- sie bremsen gerade in Zusammenarbeit mir Ceramic Felgen richtig gut, wenn es trocken ist

Ich werde mir überlegen, für was ich das Bike brauche. Aber ich denke, ich werde es primär für Marathon Rennen aufbauen. Und da ich ein notorischer Schönwetter Nachmelder bin, sollte da ja kein Problem liegen. Ein Schlechtwetter Bike mit Disks habe ich ja schon mit dem VOTEC. Und für Abfahrten pelle ich mich sowieso in Protektoren und nehme mein DH-Bike 

Also, vielen Dank für die netten Tipps!


----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2006)

Damit machst Du bestimmt nichts falsch, außerdem sind v-Brakes momentan preislich ja besonders interessant >z.B. Avid SD 7 mit SD SL Hebeln für 49 bei www.next-level-shop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (15. August 2006)

fahre die single digit ti mit extralite hebeln.

man muss natürlich mehr mit der muskelkraft bremsen (im vergleich zu scheibenbremsen), das kann ja hier scheinbar nicht jeder...
im trockenen zur scheibe gleichwertig.
dosierbarkeit ist mech. einstellungssache und auch von der fahrsituation abhängig.

bei regen helfen nur ceramic-felgen. dann hält sich der bremsverlust in grenzen.

nervig ist der felgenverschleiß, speziell im winterbetrieb; da würde mir die scheibe besser gefallen.
blöd ist auch, wenn im matsch sich die ganze grütze bei der gabelkrone festsetzt, da haben disk-bikes einen entscheidenden vorteil.
außerdem, wenn mal ne speiche bricht, kann es je nach setup schon heißen, das man im rennen die v-brake aushängen muss (mir schonmal passiert - stock kam quer), mit disc hätte ich weitfahren können, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie die zangen auf eine angegeschlagen scheibe reagieren (kann man die einfach wieder hinbiegen? aushängen ohne inbus geht ja nicht!)?


disc´s sind halt was teurer, und im regen konstanter, haben keinen felgenverschleiß und sind auf langen abfahrten unterarmschonender  für untrainierte..

wer sagt, das v-brakes für leute über 80kg nicht taugen hat keine ahnung.
wer sagt, das disc allgemein besser sind wie v-brakes hat auch keine ahnung.
es ist eine frage des einsatzes, genauso wie fully, shimano... alles glaubenskriege.

beide system haben ihre vorteile und nachteile.
meine frau kommt zum beispiel mit ner v-brake nicht klar, also fährt sie scheibe. jedem das seine.


----------



## Leinetiger (15. August 2006)

wer bremst verliert


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. August 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> wer bremst verliert



Der Mann hat recht.

Okay, hat wer Erfahrung mit weder/ noch


----------



## pueftel (15. August 2006)

Nüchtern betrachtet zeigt die hydraulisch betätigte Scheibenbremse wo im Moment die Spitze in Sachen Bremstechnik ist.  Muss man wohl akzeptieren. 
Das lässt sich auch nicht mehr mit Wartungarmut und dem (manchmal) billigerem Preis der V-brake schönreden.

Am Ende müssen, wie so oft, persönliche Vorlieben entscheiden.

Ich bremse im Moment mit Avid ultimate, Nokon-Zügen, Kool-Stop Belägen und Mavic 618 ceramic.

Definierter Druckpunkt, geringe Handkräfte und Haptik der Extraklasse sind in diesem Fall meine persönlichen Vorlieben.


Frank


----------



## Levty (15. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann hat recht.
> 
> Okay, hat wer Erfahrung mit weder/ noch



ICHICHICH!!! 350km in Duisburg und nur die VR Bremse benutzt  und das nur wenn man ausgebremst wurde.
Achja, ich habe eine Disc Bremse. UNHEIMLICH schwer...dafür gut zu dosieren. Teuer war die auch net (Juicy 5). Fahre diese mit 185/185.

Grüße, Lev - es wird eng, Jens!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ICHICHICH!!! 350km in Duisburg und nur die VR Bremse benutzt  und das nur wenn man ausgebremst wurde.
> Achja, ich habe eine Disc Bremse. UNHEIMLICH schwer...dafür gut zu dosieren. Teuer war die auch net (Juicy 5). Fahre diese mit 185/185.
> 
> Grüße, Lev - es wird eng, Jens!




KLETTE

Sorry: Insider!


----------



## Levty (15. August 2006)

Also mein Rat: Greif zur Disc, Jens.


----------



## KleinundMein (19. August 2006)

Wir fahren Avid Single Digit TI (ich, 80 kg, leider) und Avid Single Digit 7 (unter 50 kg, min Fru) und haben keine Probleme, weder mit Dosierbarkeit noch mit Verzoegerung / Bremswirkung.
Durch eine gebrochene Linearfeder musste meine Frau kurzzeitig eine weniger 'kultige' V-Brake benutzen, das war wirklich nicht prickelnd, vor allem was die Dosierbarkeit anging.

Allerdings fahren wir keine Bergtouren, vor allem nicht bergab, irgendwie werden wir von 'bergauf' leichter gefunden.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Rat: Greif zur Disc, Jens.



Werde ich nicht...

Ich habe jetzt noch mal ein paar Tage drüber geschlafen. Für das Einsatzgebiet, das ich dem Bike zuführen will, reichen V-Brakes 1000 mal aus. Ich habe mich auch noch mal zurück an die Zeit erinnert, als ich noch mit V-Brakes gefahren bin (Avid 5 und auch mal Shimano LX und ähnlich "HS33"). Und so im Vergleich zur Disk hatte ich mit V-Brakes das angenehmere Bremsmoment. Ich glaube, daß liegt aber auch an meinem etwas kräftigen Händedruck (hab schon mal beinahe jemandem beim Händegeben die Hand gebrochen ). 

Als Alternativen kommen für mich zur Zeit in Frage:

- Avid Singel Digit 7 oder die Ultimate (die besseren Einstellmglk.)
- Shimano XTR (die geilere Optik)

Nicht wirklich eine Alternative, aber ganz hübsch finde ich noch die CANE CREEK direct curve 5. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß bei asymetrischen Bremshebeln eine gleiche Bremskraftverteilung stattfindet???

Mal gucken, was es wird. Das Projekt hat eh noch bis Sommer 2007 Zeit. Für den Winter fahre ich ja Disk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Werde ich nicht...
> 
> blablabla...
> 
> ...



Die Direct Curve ist schwer und teuer, aber keine Ahnung, wie sie bremst.

Einen Unterschied zwischen Avid SD7 und Shimano Deore kann ich beim besten Willen nicht feststellen, vielleicht fahre ich zu langsam dafür. Ultimate finde ich optisch nett, aber technisch unnötig.

Was die reine Bremskraft angeht, behaupte ich, daß meine Deore mit Swissstopklötzen stärker ist als meine Juicy5. Kannst ja mal testen.

Gruß,   Geisterfahrer

Noch vergessen: Wenn es naß wird, dreht sich das Verhältnis natürlich um, obwohl ich auch im Winter noch mit V-Brakes zum Stehen gekommen bin. Allerdings ist es dann schon beängstigend, wieviel Abrieb als schwarze Siffe an der Felge hängt.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. August 2006)

gestern beim (matsch)cristalp hatte ich mit gut eingestellten und mit halbwegs neuen belägen ausgestatteten avid ti v-brakes so gut wie keien bremskraft bergab! das war eine absolute katastrophe und dazu auch noch sehr gefährlich. war bis gestern auch absoluter felgenbremsverfechter, die div. schiebestücke bergab haben mich dann schon grübeln lassen...


----------



## race-jo (21. August 2006)

hab das auch schon bei drei rennen gehabt innerhalb von zwei jahren, da ist also schon was dran und es ist nicht damit zu damit zu begründen dass man nciht bremsen kann.

also wer sichs leisten kann, sollte scheibe fahrn.

ich warte leiber auf schönes wetter^^, obwohl ich es leibe bei regen zu fahren


----------



## THCCryjack (21. August 2006)

Also das pro für Gewicht kann ich nicht gelten lassen. Meine Marta wiegt ca.350 gr. inkl Scheibe! Eine XT mit Hebeln wiegt etwa 370 Gramm inkl. Züge... also da gibts überhaupt keine Diskussionsgrundlage über "was ist besser" !!!

Preis/Leistung denke ich mal könne wir im ernsthaften Vergleich ausschließen. btw ich habe meine Marta für 96 euro NEU gekauft!!! Eine XT V-Brake mit Hebeln kostet nicht viel weniger.   

Gruß aus DD

Meine HR Bremse ist ne Grimeca Vierkolben ... wiegt 460 Gr.


----------



## race-jo (21. August 2006)

eine xt v-brake würd ich ja auch nicht ranbauen, mit netr avid kann auch die marta nicht mithalten.


----------



## Hellspawn (21. August 2006)

THCCryjack schrieb:
			
		

> Also das pro für Gewicht kann ich nicht gelten lassen. Meine Marta wiegt ca.350 gr. inkl Scheibe! Eine XT mit Hebeln wiegt etwa 370 Gramm inkl. Züge... also da gibts überhaupt keine Diskussionsgrundlage über "was ist besser" !!!
> 
> Preis/Leistung denke ich mal könne wir im ernsthaften Vergleich ausschließen. btw ich habe meine Marta für 96 euro NEU gekauft!!! Eine XT V-Brake mit Hebeln kostet nicht viel weniger.
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich ist nicht fair. Du nimmst auf der einen Seite eine der leichtesten Scheibenbremsend und einen nahezu unrealistisch günstigen Preis und vergleichst mit einer bockschweren V-Brake zu nem Standardpreis.
Ne Avid SD SL gibt's zur Zeit komplett für 119Eur. Eine Marta kostet beim gleichen Händler im Set 299Eur (okay, gibt's vieleicht auch günstiger, aber sicherlich nicht für 200 und erst Recht nicht für 120). Und vom Gewicht her ist der Vergleich auch klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (21. August 2006)

Ich fahre schon immer mit XTR V-Brake und bin eigentlich immer zufrieden gewesen. Jetz habe ich die entscheidung getroffen, auf Disc zu wechseln.
Vom Gewicht her, wird es kein Unterschied machen. Ich bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## IGGY (22. August 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Gewicht her, wird es kein Unterschied machen.


??? Welche hast du denn vor draufzumachen und welche V-Brakes hattest du drauf? Das Mehrgewicht des LRS mußt du auch noch kalkulieren!


----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Unterschied zwischen Avid SD7 und Shimano Deore kann ich beim besten Willen nicht feststellen,



Der Unterschied liegt m.M. nach bei den Hebeln, diese sind bei Avid eben für den sehr guten Druckpunkt verantwortlich, auch finde ich die Druckpunktverstellung am Hebel genial. Ich hatte eine Deore V-Brake mit XT-Hebeln letzten Winter am Winterrad und fand den Unterschied zur SD7 schon gewaltig, eben nicht in der Bremskraft sonder in der Kraftentfaltung/Druckpunkt.


----------



## DonCamillo (22. August 2006)

ich fahre SD 7 und SD Ti, beides mit Kool-stop und bin richtig zurfrieden damit. 

Hatte früher mal XT V-Brakes drauf, damit machte man im Wald auf sich aufmerksam, aber wie! Auch die Fummelei zum Einstellen der XT war mir zu mühsam.


----------



## Leinetiger (22. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Welche hast du denn vor draufzumachen und welche V-Brakes hattest du drauf? Das Mehrgewicht des LRS mußt du auch noch kalkulieren!



Hatte XTR V-Brakes wie in meiner Signatur zusehen 

Und es sollen Oro Puro dran kommen. mit einer No Tubes Scheibe, kommt man auf ca. 300gr pro Bremse...

meine XTRs haben jeweils 198gr + 62gr Bremszüge und dann noch Bremshebel gewogen...

Mehrgewicht des LRS stimmt nicht, denn der wird leichter, weil man nicht gezwungen ist eine ceramik Felge oder eine normale dickere Felge wie die XR4.1 oder eine Mavic zu nehmen, da kann man z.B. auch ne leichte NoTubes nehmen wo man pro Rad 100gr spart... und braucht keine Angst zu haben....


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. August 2006)

bei langdistanzen kommt noch hinzu, dass man(n) mit ner scheibe relaxter unterwegs ist.


----------



## Leinetiger (3. September 2006)

und es nochmal hoch zu holen..
was sagt ihr denn zum sturz faktor?
scheibe ist doch anfälliger bei stürzen als v-brake oder nicht?

angenommen man rutscht seitlich weg...


----------



## FeierFox (3. September 2006)

Naja das Bike landet ja nicht flach auf der Seite der Gabel. Entweder "hängt" die Disc ja in einem "Dreieck" aus Lenker und Reifen (wenn die den Boden berühren) oder der Reifen an sich hält in sonstigen Sturzszenarien die Disc auf Abstand. 
Aber kann natürlich schon sein das wenn man in grobem Terrain absteigt irgendein Felsen das Ding verbiegt.


----------



## maxmistral (4. September 2006)

Avid SL-V-Brake wiegt 176g x 2 = 352gr
Marta SL wiegt 320g x 2 = 704gr
Mit der eigentlich notwendigen 180er Scheibe für die Marta wären es nochmal rund 60gr mehr.

DT-LRS 4.1 da ist der Scheiben-LRS rund 150gr schwerer. Wenn DT den Scheiben-LRS schwerer machen, dann haben die dafür Ihre guten Gründe.

Die V-Brake kann man sehr gut mit ner SID-Team verbauen, die gleichwertige Reba-Team die aber für nen Scheibenrad notwendig wäre würde 260gr mehr wiegen.

Die Gewichte könnte man bei Weight-Weenies nochmal nachschlagen. Hier im Bsp. würde das 762gr Mehrgewicht bedeuten mit Scheibe zu fahren.

Und ich Rede da von haltbarem Leichtbau, den man bei der Transalp-Challenge und bei Alpen-Marathons einsetzen kann. Natürlich kann man ne Scheibe auch an nen Superleicht-LRS hinbauen, oder an ne SID, nur dann hat man Stress. Für Marathons in der Nord-Deutschen-Tiefebene mag das vielleicht hinhauen, aber da braucht man auch keine Scheibe! ;-)


----------



## mete (4. September 2006)

Du rechnest bei der V- Brake nur die Bremse, ohne Hebel und Züge, aber bei der Scheibe das komplette Gewicht? Außerdem kann man bis zu einem bestimmten Gewicht auch eine SID mit Scheibe fahren, das einzige, was wirklich zwingernderweise dazu kommt, ist das zusätzliche Nabengewicht, dafür kann man sich Cantisockel und Felgen mit Bremsflanke sparen, das gleicht sich also wieder einigermaßen aus. Was dagegen wirklich nervig ist, ist das Scheibenbremsen bei richtigem Dreck ununterbrochen schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (5. September 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Du rechnest bei der V- Brake nur die Bremse, ohne Hebel und Züge, aber bei der Scheibe das komplette Gewicht? Außerdem kann man bis zu einem bestimmten Gewicht auch eine SID mit Scheibe fahren, das einzige, was wirklich zwingernderweise dazu kommt, ist das zusätzliche Nabengewicht, dafür kann man sich Cantisockel und Felgen mit Bremsflanke sparen, das gleicht sich also wieder einigermaßen aus. Was dagegen wirklich nervig ist, ist das Scheibenbremsen bei richtigem Dreck ununterbrochen schleifen.



Okay jetzt habe ich die Gewichte bei weightweenies nochmal nachgeschaut:

Avid SL 2 Hebel 150gr 
Avid SL 1 Bremse 165gr x 2 = 330gr
Magura SL 360gr x 2 =  720gr   
*= Mehrgewicht: +240gr*

SID-Team 1457gr (lt. sram.com)
Reba-Team 1583gr (lt. sram.com)
*= Mehrgewicht: +126gr*

DT Felgenbrems-Laufradsatz: XR 1480gr www.dt-swiss.com
DT Scheibenbrems-LRS          XR 1540gr www.dt-swiss.com
*= Mehrgewicht:  +60gr*

*Ergibt ein Systemmehrgewicht von 426gr zu ungunsten der Scheibenbremse*


----------



## faketreee (5. September 2006)

Bezweifelt denn ernsthaft jemand, dass Discs schwerer sind?


----------



## hagilein (5. September 2006)

das wäre amüsant


----------



## mete (5. September 2006)

Es fehlen in der Rechnung trotzdem noch die Züge (=>+ min. 100g) und dass man die Gabel wechseln muss, wage ich immer noch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## maxmistral (6. September 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlen in der Rechnung trotzdem noch die Züge (=>+ min. 100g) und dass man die Gabel wechseln muss, wage ich immer noch zu bezweifeln.



Wegen Züge, da ist die Frage ob auch das Hydraulic-Öl bei den Martas dabei ist etc.etc. die Bremsgewicht (für Avid SL + Marta) kommen von weightweenies!

Wegen Gabelwechsel. SID und Scheibe passen meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig zusammen. Die SID verwindet sich spürbar und die Lebensdauer der Dichtung ist begrenzt. 

Mein Systemvorschlag bezieht sich auf ne leichtes Race-Hardtail mit 80mm Gabel. Fully-Fahrer oder HT mit Gabelhöhe 100mm könne SID nicht nehmen. Für die kommt nur die eh nur die Reba oder ähnliches in Frage. Dann fällt das Systemgewicht weniger ungünstig für die Scheibe aus.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. September 2006)

Edit: ah jetzt hab ichs verstanden, sorry.

Ich glaub nicht, dass jemand extra zum wiegen Öl ablässt.

Grüße.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. September 2006)

wir sind hier im cc-racing forum und nicht bei weight-weenies. gewicht hin oder her, die herren pros fahren (trotz geringem mehrgewicht) alle scheibe und damit sauschnell. die paarhundert g scheinen ein gutes invest zu sein


----------



## mete (6. September 2006)

maxmistral schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Züge, da ist die Frage ob auch das Hydraulic-Öl bei den Martas dabei ist etc.etc. die Bremsgewicht (für Avid SL + Marta) kommen von weightweenies!
> 
> Wegen Gabelwechsel. SID und Scheibe passen meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig zusammen. Die SID verwindet sich spürbar und die Lebensdauer der Dichtung ist begrenzt.
> 
> Mein Systemvorschlag bezieht sich auf ne leichtes Race-Hardtail mit 80mm Gabel. Fully-Fahrer oder HT mit Gabelhöhe 100mm könne SID nicht nehmen. Für die kommt nur die eh nur die Reba oder ähnliches in Frage. Dann fällt das Systemgewicht weniger ungünstig für die Scheibe aus.



Gut, dann mache ich bei all Deinen Punkten genau das Gegenteil, SID mit Disc am Hardtail und eine im Fully (für 100mm). Das Öl in den Discs macht vielleicht 10g pro Bremse aus. Ich bin aber auch kein Maßstab. 

Auch wenn wir nicht im LB- Forum sind, wurde trotzdem nach einem Gewichtsvergleich gefragt und da sind nun mal die rund 120g, die die Züge nunmal wiegen, nicht unter den Tisch zu kehren.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. September 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann mache ich bei all Deinen Punkten genau das Gegenteil, SID mit Disc am Hardtail und eine im Fully (für 100mm). Das Öl in den Discs macht vielleicht 10g pro Bremse aus. Ich bin aber auch kein Maßstab.
> 
> Auch wenn wir nicht im LB- Forum sind, wurde trotzdem nach einem Gewichtsvergleich gefragt und da sind nun mal die rund 120g, die die Züge nunmal wiegen, nicht unter den Tisch zu kehren.



die paar tropfen öl kannste tatsächlich vernachlässigen... 120 gr für züge sind schon mehr als grosszügig gerechnet - bei meinem hardtail ist das das gewicht aller züge (einschliesslich schaltzüge)...

ich habe zwei xtc's stehen - anbauteile sind weitgehend identisch - eins mit avid ultimate + sl + tune - das andere mit marta + sun ringle - unterschied ca. 700 gr. zu gunsten der vbrake - wobei der unterschied nicht komplett auf die bremsanlagen zuzurechnen ist...

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (6. September 2006)

So manche Rechnungen hier, sind sehr lustig, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf 

Jetz mal ein erster Vergleich:

XTR V-Brake 194gr + 193gr
Bremszüge 106gr
Canti Sockelschrauben 46gr
Schalt/Bremshebel XTR Kombi ohne Ganganzeige 317gr

*Zusammen = 856gr*

Formula Oro Puro Scheibenbremse

Scheiben 160mm 217gr
ORO Puro + Hebel + Schlauch ungekürzt 245gr + 210gr
Schrauben 24gr + 13gr
Schalthebel SRAM Rocket Trigger 249gr

*Zusammen = 958gr*

Die Scheibenbremse ist der Normale Zustand, da werden noch die Schläuche gekürzt und andere Bremsscheiben, dazu sind die SRAM Trigger nicht die leichtesten und die damalige XTR Schalt/Bremskombi unschlagbar leicht!

Zusammen also gerade mal 100gr mehr, wo noch reichlich Potential drin ist!!

Zu dem LRS und den so tollen rechnungen. Ja die Naben für Disc wiegen mehr, keine Frage, aber kann man bei einem V-Brake Satz auch so leichte Felgen wie mit Disc fahren? Ich glaube nicht, so gleicht sich das Gewicht min wieder aus, zu gunsten von Disc!!!

Das mit der SID Gabel, die man nicht fahren kann, halte ich für total schwachsinnig!

Jetz zu meiner Erfahrung. Ich bin vorher nur V-Brake gefahren und die letzten 2-3 Jahre mit XTR V-brake und DT XR4.1 Felge. War eigentlich zufrieden. Manchmal gequietscht, durch schlechtes Wetter oder keine Ahnung, aber die Regel war es nicht.
Bei Trockenheit war das Bremsverhalten ausreichend, bei Nässe musste man Angst haben und richtig ziehen!!!
Probleme machte es, weil kein richtiger Druckpunkt da ist und die Felgen 1a zentriert sein müssen!

Seit heute bin ich Besitzer einer Formula Oro Puro.
Die Montage war kinderleicht! Einstellen auch sehr schnell und richtig präziese!
Ein Druckpunkt ist unverkennbar vorhanden und der ist hamma!
eine Bremskraft, von der man nur träumen kann!
Bei Trockenheit ist die Oro Puro der V-Brake schon um welten überlegen, gar keine Frage!
Zum Ende der heutigen kleinen Tour wurde es leicht schlammig und die Bremskraft ging nicht verloren!
Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt, die macht Geräusche beim Bremsen, muss aber wahrscheinlich erstmal eingefahren werden...
Dies mein erfinden nach der ersten Fahrt mit Scheibe!

Die Ausrede, eine V-Brake ist 1kg oder mehr leichter, zählt nicht mehr und die Bremskraft ist nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## maxmistral (7. September 2006)

Natürlich kann man SID mit Scheibe fahren, bin ich schon Probe gefahren. Bei dem Setup merkt man aber, dass die SID ne weiche Gabel ist. Und Kumpels von mir haben Probleme mit der Dichtung, weil sich die Gabel verwindet und deshalb die Dichtungen einer enorm hohen Belastung ausgesetzt sind.

Dass Pros die mit Scheibe fahren mag ja sein, aber ich habe nunmal keinen Team-Mechaniker!  Wenn die Pros mit Scheibe fahren hat das häufig damit zu tun, dass der Sponsor das so will oder es keinen Rahmen mehr mit Cantisockel gibt (was bei Carbon-Rahmen immer häufiger der Fall ist, weil da Canti-Sockel aufwendiger zum hinmachen sind)!

SID ist als leichte 80mm Gabel optimal + V-Brakes optimal. Mit Scheibe muss man was Verwindung und Dauerhaltbarkeit angeht schon Kompromisse machen.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. September 2006)

@leinetiger - das mehrgewicht des laufradsatzes darfst du aber auch nicht vergessen... 

ansonsten war meine begeisterung beim ersten fahren von der scheibe ähnlich   mittlerweile hat sich das alles so'n bisschen relativiert...

gruss mike


----------



## FeierFox (7. September 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> mittlerweile hat sich das alles so'n bisschen relativiert...


Richtig. Aber fahr jetzt mal ein Bike mit VBrakes. Da kriegst du die Krise


----------



## mikeonbike (7. September 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig. Aber fahr jetzt mal ein Bike mit VBrakes. Da kriegst du die Krise



das ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen - ok, die scheibe bremst besser (gerade bei nässe), aber so extrem ist der unterschied nicht. ich habe allerdings auch nur knapp 60 kg...  und - meine v-brakes rauchen nicht... im gegensatz zu meiner hinteren 160 marta auf extremabfahrten...


----------



## Löwe73 (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich eine Felgenbremse empfehlen würde, wäre es eine Magura HS 33. Die packt oderdentlich zu, hat einen niedrigen Druckpunkt und ist leicht zu bedienen. Sie muß selten gewartet werde und die Belege sind einfach gewechselt. Sie bremst auch bei Nässe ganz gut, ist aber natürlich einer vernünftigen Scheibenbremse unterlegen und eine normale V-Brake bei Matsch und Nässe sowieso.
Die Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit der HS 33 ist aber der V-Brake, finde ich, überlegen, nur ist das Gewicht etwas höher.

Dennoch würde mein nächstes Rad eine gute Scheibenbremse aufweisen, denn die ist noch sicherer als die HS 33.

Manchmal traue ich ihr nicht ganz zu meine 80 kg bei ordentlichem Gefälle und ruppigen Boden aufzufangen und die Felgen werden ganz schön warm bei längeren Abfahrten. Einer scheibe traue ich da mehr zu.
Bei 80 kg + Gepäck sollte die Scheibe aber mindestens 180 mm oder 210 mm breit sein.

Nochmal zu der V- Brake oder Felgenbremse. Ich fahre meistens nicht sehr gefährliche Sachen oder bei Trockenheit, da reicht also die HS 33  oder ne gute V-Brake aus.

Früher gab es auch noch keine Scheibenbremsen wie heutzutage und die Biker sind Berge rauf und runter gefahren und einige fahren mit sicherheit auch Transalp mit V-Brakes.

Aber heutzutage gibt es ja auch schon Hardtails oder Fullys mit Disc's und die wiegen knapp 10 - 12 kg. 

Vielleicht tauscht man an seinem Bike einige Parts aus und nimmt dann eine gute und relativ leichte Disc. Die Sicherheit sollte es einem Wert sein, vor allem wenn man viel bei Nässe und Matsch fährt.

So das wars

Gruß aus Bonn

Löwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (7. September 2006)

das einzige, was auf meiner alpenüberquerung im letzten monat nicht piccobello funktioniert hat, war die scheibenbremse. ich bin die letzten jahre einige male mit v-brakes über die alpen - problemlos... die letzte hs33 bin ich vor 10 jahren gefahren. im gegensatz zu den canti's war die bremse ne weltmacht. gegen ne gut konfigurierte v-brake hat sie aber meiner meinung nach das nachsehen...


----------



## Gery2005 (7. September 2006)

Ich fahre ja grundsätzlich V-Brakes, aber ich bin ja auch nurr 60kg schwer und noch dazu hardcore CC-Racer. Mein Motto: Werbremst verliert.

Ich empfehle jeden mit 70-75kg und mehr einfach grundsätzlich eine Scheibenbremse. Vor allem wenn einer Marathons fährt, denn auf Dauer kostet es sicher mehr Kraft mit V- Brakes zu fahren.

Aber wenn du nicht MINDESTENS in eine XT-Scheibenbremse investierst- vergiss es.  Denn da ist es vernünftiger du investierst in eine gute V- Brake, als in eine schlechte Scheibenbremse.

 Bin am Wochenende mit einem Scott Scale mit einer XTR-Scheibe über einen CC-Kurs geheizt. Man diese Dinger fangen dich her, dass du glaubst dich hollt der Teufel!


----------



## Leinetiger (7. September 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> @leinetiger - das mehrgewicht des laufradsatzes darfst du aber auch nicht vergessen...



Das stimmt nun mal nicht.. bei Scheibe, kann man andere Felgen nutzen als bei V-Brake, so relativiert sich das Gewicht wieder...


----------



## Gery2005 (7. September 2006)

Leinetiger 
Das was mikeonbike meinte, mit den Felgen, stimmt sehr wohl!!!!!


----------



## maxmistral (8. September 2006)

Wenn ich an meinem Race-Hardtail was verändere dann interessiert mich nur die Frage, ob ich damit schneller fahren kann. Schneller bin ich wenn das Rad leichter ist und nicht pannenanfälliger wird.

Mit ner Scheibe kann ich zwar komfortabler bremsen, aber nicht wirklich schneller fahren. Mit meinen Avid SL die ziehen auch wie der Teufel. Und mal im ernst, was juckt es mich nen bißchen fester am Bremshebel zu ziehen, verglichen mit den Qualen beim Bergaufauffahren!  

Ich bin jetzt 4x TAC gefahren und 1x Alpen-X u.a.. Alles mit V-Brake, es gibt da schon mal Situationen wo ne V-Brake genauso an Ihre Grenzen kommt wie ne Marta oder ne Puro. Unter dem Aspekt mehr Bremssicherheit bei Rennen im Hochgebirge da mußt Ihr euch schon an Bremsen wie ner Loise FR orientieren. Ne Leichtbauscheibenbremse mit 160er Scheibe ist da schnell mal überfordert. 

Bei nem normalen Alpen-X sehe ich das Bremsthema eh nicht so wild, da kann man immer mal 5min Pause machen bis sich die Bremse wieder erholt hat.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. September 2006)

nochmal: da der aktuell schnellste cc-fahrer scheiben dran hat, davon leben muss und sicher das für ihn optimalste wählt (sponsorengedöns mal außen vor) kann das ganze nicht langsamer machen, ein paar gramm hinoderher.


----------



## mete (8. September 2006)

Es gibt keine Steigerung von optimal


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt nun mal nicht.. bei Scheibe, kann man andere Felgen nutzen als bei V-Brake, so relativiert sich das Gewicht wieder...



die scheibenbremslaufradsätze sind schon alleine aus dem grund schwerer, weil sich bei der gleichen nabe einmal die aufnahme für die scheibe dran ist, und beim standard nicht... das macht schon bei ner 240 s nabe von standard auf scheibe 60 gr. nur bei der vorderradnabe aus. bei tune ist es sogar noch mehr...

desweiteren kannst du zwar leichtbauspeichen bei der scheibe verwenden, da die komplette bremspower aber über die speichen übertragen wird, empfiehlt sich das nicht unbedingt (besonders wenn man selber nicht besonders leicht ist). ausserdem ist beim standard auch problemlos der aufbau von 28 speichen laufrädern möglich. bei scheiben würde sogar ich mir als schwindsüchtiger knirps das genauestens überlegen...

die felgengewichte sind ungefähr vergleichbar... nimmste z.b. die dt 4.1 - die wiegt v-brake 421 gr. und disc 426 gr. ne 517  wiegt 395 gr. - genauso wie ne 317 disc... 

und wenn du mal am markt genau kuckst wirst du feststellen, dass es zwar kein problem ist, einen standardlaufradsatz mit 1450 gr. zu kriegen, die luft bei den scheibenbremslaufrädern dagegen schon eher eng wird...

gruss mike


----------



## mete (8. September 2006)

Das ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung mit dem LRS, dafür fallen auch noch die Cantisockelgewichte bei Scheibenbremsen weg, bei Stahlsockeln (Standart) sind das je 20g, also 40g, wenn man zusätzlich auch auf die Anlötteile am Rahmen und Gabel verzichtet, fallen nochmal ca. 20- 25g. Bei den Felgen musst Du, wenn Du schon eine sehr leichte Felgenbremsfelge anführst, auch eine sehr leichte Discfelge aufzählen und keine 317 Disc..., Speichenanzahl und Durchmesser stimmt schon, nimmt sich aber auch nicht viel, wenn man das mit den Felgen berücksichtigt und so zieht sich das durch die ganze Rechnung durch, im Endeffekt wird immer der Gewichtsvorteil bei der V- Brake bleiben, nur lässt er sich auf ein geringeres Maß reduzieren, als die 700- 800g, die hier teilweise angegeben werden.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2006)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung mit dem LRS, dafür fallen auch noch die Cantisockelgewichte bei Scheibenbremsen weg, bei Stahlsockeln (Standart) sind das je 20g, also 40g, wenn man zusätzlich auch auf die Anlötteile am Rahmen und Gabel verzichtet, fallen nochmal ca. 20- 25g. Bei den Felgen musst Du, wenn Du schon eine sehr leichte Felgenbremsfelge anführst, auch eine sehr leichte Discfelge aufzählen und keine 317 Disc..., Speichenanzahl und Durchmesser stimmt schon, nimmt sich aber auch nicht viel, wenn man das mit den Felgen berücksichtigt und so zieht sich das durch die ganze Rechnung durch, im Endeffekt wird immer der Gewichtsvorteil bei der V- Brake bleiben, nur lässt er sich auf ein geringeres Maß reduzieren, als die 700- 800g, die hier teilweise angegeben werden.



die 700-800 gr. kannste löschen - bei vergleichbaren laufradsätzen liegt das thema bei 120 - 200 gr. ... die sind's auch eigentlich nicht wert, dass man drüber diskutiert...   sicherlich kannste an cantisockel und ähnliches einsparen - genauso gut kannste aber auch an den scheibenbremsaufnahmen sparen... wenn ich mir bei einem xt-disclaufradsatz bein anheben fast einen bruch hebe, finde ich das ziemlich übel und mir kommt der verdacht, die naben sind mit blei aufgefüllt...  

hier sieht man das mit dem lrs noch mal ganz gut... (herstellerangaben...)

DT Swiss MTB Laufradsatz
mit der neuen XR 4.1 Felge, DT 240S Naben, Sapim Laser Speichen
in schwarz und Messing Nippeln komplett eingespeicht und zentriert.
Auslieferung ohne Schnellspanner !!!
Gewicht
VR ca. 690 Gramm,
HR ca. 870 Gramm 

DT Swiss Disc MTB Laufradsatz
mit der neuen XR 4.1d Felge, DT 240S Naben Sapim Race Speichen
in schwarz und Messing Nippeln komplett eingespeicht und zentriert.
Auslieferung ohne Schnellspanner !!!
Gewicht
VR ca. 800 Gramm
HR ca. 930 Gramm

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (8. September 2006)

man könnte bei einer Disc allerdings auch eine NoTubes Felge nehmen, die wiegt ca.350gr...


----------



## Einheimischer (10. September 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> die scheibenbremslaufradsätze sind schon alleine aus dem grund schwerer, weil sich bei der gleichen nabe einmal die aufnahme für die scheibe dran ist, und beim standard nicht... das macht schon bei ner 240 s nabe von standard auf scheibe 60 gr. nur bei der vorderradnabe aus. bei tune ist es sogar noch mehr...
> 
> desweiteren kannst du zwar leichtbauspeichen bei der scheibe verwenden, da die komplette bremspower aber über die speichen übertragen wird, empfiehlt sich das nicht unbedingt (besonders wenn man selber nicht besonders leicht ist). ausserdem ist beim standard auch problemlos der aufbau von 28 speichen laufrädern möglich. bei scheiben würde sogar ich mir als schwindsüchtiger knirps das genauestens überlegen...
> 
> ...




Kunststück die DT 4.1d ist ja auch keine reine Discfelge, die unterscheidet sich von der V-Brake Version nur durch die schwarze Felgenflanke. Bei Mavic sieht es da schon anders aus, die aktuelle 717d wiegt ca. 400g, wohingegen die 717 V-Brake Version ca. 430g wiegt.
Und zum Thema Leichtbauspeichen kann ich nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass mir das sehr gut taugt. Ich fahre Louise 160er Scheiben mit AmCl Naben 717d Felgen und Revolution 2,0-1,5-2,0 v./h. mit Alunippel schon seit geraumer Zeit, u.a. im harten CC-Renneinsatz ohne Probleme, ohne Speichenriss, ohne Nachzentrieren und das bei teilw. deutlich über 80 Kg. Der LRS wiegt übrigens 1470g.

Grüße.


----------



## Leinetiger (10. September 2006)

Aber ich glaube den unterschied zwischen recht dünnen revolution speichen und dickeren merkt man schon enorm!
hatte vorher auch bei v-brake am hinterrad revolution und war zufrieden..
bei meinem deore trainings satz habe ich die dicken champion und das nenn ich mal steif wie sau!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. September 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich glaube den unterschied zwischen recht dünnen revolution speichen und dickeren merkt man schon enorm!
> hatte vorher auch bei v-brake am hinterrad revolution und war zufrieden..
> bei meinem deore trainings satz habe ich die dicken champion und das nenn ich mal steif wie sau!



Alles eine Frage der Einspeichqualität. Ich merke jedenfalls keinen Unterschied zwischen den Revolution am Erst- und den Competition Speichen am Zweitlaufradsatz. 

Grüße.


----------



## kleinenbremer (13. September 2006)

Hi! (bei wiederholung einfach ignorieren):
Du hast am Anfang geschrieben(hab nur die ersten Sachen gelesen...) , du willst es erst mal mit XTR ausprobieren:
Denk dran, dass viele Sachen nur für eine Bremsart ausgelegt sind: viele Gabeln, Rahmen und Felgen gibts als Disc/V-Brake only Version, will heißen: nachträglich wechseln geht dann nicht mehr.
Vor allem finde ich, dass man bei einem Rad mit hochwertigen Sachen (wenn du schon XTR anpeilst), eher solche Only-Teile zu kaufen(aus stilistischen Gründen;-), aber vielleicht siehst du das anders.

Mich würde es jedenfalls stören, wenn ich ne Scheibe hätte, Gabel aber noch die Bohrungen für V-Brake hätt und auch die Felge mit Bremsflanken versehen währe..bin da vielleicht etw pingelig.

Noch was: Meinst du , dass es bei 80kg Fahrergewicht auf die 100g  ankommt, die ne Scheibe mehr hat? Selbst billige wie die Formula K... Scheibenbremse wiegen ziehmlich wenig und hat angeblich viel kraft..(sie thread weiter unten).

Außerdem finde ich, dass V-Brakes recht anfällig sind, wenn man keine durchgehende Zughüllen verlegt hat: Meine Bremskraft hinten schwankt extrem, je nachdem, ob meine Züge sauber oder dreckig sind...

Bis dann

Christian
Ps.:Nach meien Erfahrungen mit (günstigen) Felgenbremsen (das einzige, was ich mir bisher leisten konnte), kommt es viel auf die Beläge an: Statt den Shimano Klötzen welche von KoolStop anbringen(auch hier die unterschiedlichen testen) bringt echt viel, vor allem im Nassen. Fahre seit über 1000km Coolstop Regenklötze vorne ->super! und sind immer noch nicht runter(wiege aber auch nur 55kg).


----------

